# Odd thing with gmail



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

The standard version will no longer load on my pc. All that will come up, and I have to click on it at the bottom, is the html version for slow connections. I can still access my email through this clumsy version, but. 

I've googled this and none of the answers fit my situation. They all presume you get some sort of error message, I do not. I log in, the page comes up and just sits there. 

I updated Firefox, no change. My internet speed is way better than it used to be, around 5.00+ mbps or whatever that thing is on speedtest. 

This has just happened in the past couple of days. Its not a big deal, but still I would like to access my gmail like normal, and have all the bells and whistles of the standard version. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Try this link: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/kfxu3zmv1feb/?v=lui and click on "take me to latest gmail". 
If that doesn't work, try this one: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/15049?hl=en

Good luck!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, 'Bat, but I get no joy. 

"It's dead, Jim."


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Update. Have discovered Ad Block Plus is preventing gmail standard view from loading. Googled a solution, found reference to an "update filters" button/tab to click on, but I cannot find it on Ad Block's page. (Tools, Add ons, Add ons Manager, Open ABP.)

So, until I can get that figured out, it looks like I will just have to disable ABP to check email. 

Clumsy, but do-able. Letting you all know in case you run into the same thing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think you can just disable it on the G-Mail page. I had to do that for Hulu to allow their commercials to run.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

I have ad block plus, ad aware ad block on my machine and have seen no problems with GMail. Strange.


----------

